# Brazil, 50 best beaches of the country ‎



## Mares de Morros_XXI (Dec 16, 2007)

*Ilha Bela - SP [01]*













































































































*Baía dos Porcos e do Sancho [02]*



























































































*Lençóis Maranhenses - MA [03]*
































































*Maragogi - AL [04]*









































































*Porto de Galinhas - PE [05]*


----------



## ELLIN (Feb 19, 2007)

great beaches!!!:cheers:


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI (Dec 16, 2007)

ELLIN said:


> great beaches!!!:cheers:


Ellin!!! i made this thread inspired in your thread of Greece!! Nice ahn?!
thanks for the idea!! and thanks for the brotherhood!!:cheers:


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI (Dec 16, 2007)

*Jericoacoara - CE [06]*




































































































*Ilha de Trindade - ES [07]*




















































































*Cabo Frio - RJ [08]*














































*Beberibe - CE [09]*























































*Pernambuco "mouth of jaguaribe river" - CE [10]*


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI (Dec 16, 2007)

*Rio de Janeiro - RJ [11]*
by Impéro-BR


















































































*Canoa Quebrada [12]*


















































































*Baía de Todos os Santos - BA [13]*
_
By raonidantas
_









































































*Atol das Rocas [14]*


















































































*BÚZIOS - RJ [15]*


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI (Dec 16, 2007)

and abot you guys, what do you most like to do in the beach?


----------



## arxeos (Aug 31, 2007)

this beach i could die and get buried on i liked it really much


----------



## SouthernEuropean (Apr 2, 2007)

that's like heaven itself..amazing beaches!


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI (Dec 16, 2007)

*Anavilhanas Archipelago"fresh water beach" [16]*

It is the biggest fresh water archipelago in the world, with about 400 islands, extending over 90 kilometres. During the rainy season, half of them are submerged, thus forming the floating forest, a boundless area of creeks and channels awaiting discovery.
























































*Angra dos Reis - RJ [17]*












































by Zedu










*
Morro de São Paulo - BA [18]*




































































































*Praia do Forte - BA[19]*














































*Guarujá - SP[20]*


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI (Dec 16, 2007)

arxeos said:


> this beach i could die and get buried on i liked it really much


you know what, exist a great challenge in this beach: Who can dive in all these sea lakes first!? Do you can?
hahah 
thanks for the comment!!


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI (Dec 16, 2007)

SouthernEuropean said:


> that's like heaven itself..amazing beaches!


SouthernEuropean, you're welcome!! thanks for comment! Are you from Greece? Do you know Ellin?


----------



## mbuildings (May 6, 2007)

very nice pics!!!!!!11


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI (Dec 16, 2007)

mbuildings said:


> very nice pics!!!!!!11


mbuildings,

thanks for your comment! i am glad for it!

i hope that brazil and uruguay become a united nation!! jaja:cheers:

gracias amigo


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI (Dec 16, 2007)

people, what do you expect to find in Brazil??


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI (Dec 16, 2007)

*Torres - RS [21]*


----------



## Tarzan (Dec 5, 2006)

Wow, its amazing, so beautiful.


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI (Dec 16, 2007)

Tarzan said:


> Wow, its amazing, so beautiful.


thanks Tarzan!! I glad of your comment is this thread, you are welcome!:cheers:


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI (Dec 16, 2007)

you know what folks, all of you can post messages in your own language if you want!!


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI (Dec 16, 2007)

*Cumbuco - CE [22]*


----------



## ELLIN (Feb 19, 2007)

Amazing beaches...i still cant understand why caribean beaches ar more famous than these gorgeous beach coasts???


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI (Dec 16, 2007)

*Parrachos de Maracajau [23]*


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI (Dec 16, 2007)

ELLIN said:


> Amazing beaches...i still cant understand why caribean beaches ar more famous than these gorgeous beach coasts???


ELLIN, you in my thread again!? yeahhhhhh:banana:

You fell, with your sensibility, what i am proposing with this thread!

The Caribe has a special influence of United States that controls some islands like Bahamas and Puerto Rico besides Panama , so the rich americans make the marketing and create good structures in some of these countries.... 
but the most beautiful place of Caribe belongs to Mexico : "Quintana Roo" this place is truly beautiful, see the forumer marte thread about it.

Brazil is a poor country, and just some places have a international structure like resorts and etc... we need the capital of rich countries like Greece to rise our tourism... 
But what do you propose to Brazil to make it really attractive to mass tourism?
What would you do with Brazil, if you have power to it?? I am curious to see your opinion...

And all you people who is reading this thread, what would you do to make Brazil a power of tourism??


----------



## ELLIN (Feb 19, 2007)

Mares de Morros_XXI said:


> ELLIN, you in my thread again!? yeahhhhhh:banana:
> 
> You fell, with your sensibility, what i am proposing with this thread!
> 
> ...


Mares de Morros_XXI living in a country that has been visited from 17 million tourists a year when its own population is about 11 million...much more than its population...it happens to know how a country can be famous to the tourists....it is a long prosidure...you dont need only this amazing paradise places and landscapes you show on your pics...you need safety ...so everybody feel secure..you need transportation means,like roads and fast ferries,aiports to have fast access to these places...you need truly hospitality(im sure that Brazilians are really hospitable),,,,and you need time...to improve all these and show them....it is the whole packet makes a places famous to the tourists not only the beauties of the country.....a paadise beach needs a good accomondation....a nice place to eat...a security feeling.....and an easy way to be acess....
i think Brazil has beauty ,has friendly people...it has to try for all the others...to become the first south American destination...it has the size,it has the attractions...as far as the economic developement of the country incease in a reasonable way for both sides of the society...poor and rich....the place would be ideal
as soon you protect the enviroment of the country too,and not destroy it for the indusrty of tourism,and the growth respect the nature...it would be more than ideal....beautifull Brazil is a green Brazil..it is still the breath of the planet(Amazonios tropic forests) and it must remain like that....


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI (Dec 16, 2007)

*Aquiraz - CE [24]*


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI (Dec 16, 2007)

*Guarda do Embaú - SC [25]*


----------



## neorion (May 26, 2006)

Mares de Morros_XXI said:


> ELLIN, you in my thread again!? yeahhhhhh:banana:
> 
> You fell, with your sensibility, what i am proposing with this thread!
> 
> ...


 The only reason that Brazil, and Australia for that matter, is not as popular as Greece and other Merditerranean destinations is becasue it is so far away, the tyranny of distance. Otherwise I'm sure Germans. Dutch, Scandinavians and other well-off Europeans would luv to visit Brazil and Australia as frequently as they visit Mediterranean destinations. In fact I suspect more so because Brazil is seen as very exotic, diverse culturally, party-like and extensive in its natural beauty as Australia is seen as unique, safe, naturally rich and with first-class facilities. The Mediterranean countries have the advantage of close distance, that'a all, and from the many visitors I've spoken to, they'd love to go to the southern hemisphere, especially since they feel that the Mediterranean has become spoiled, over-priced, the locals tourist weary and the coastlines and nature destroyed from over-development. Brazil and Australia can and are learning from their mistakes. They have endless beaches, diverse multicultural societies, beautiful colonial and striking modern architecture, ancient indigenous cultures and most of all rich and abundant natural attributes. It's inevitable that they will one-day be meccas for tourism, especially if you consider how quickly places like Greece and Spain are destroying their natural and cultural attractions and the serious affect of desertification that climate change is having on these places. Sad but true!


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI (Dec 16, 2007)

*Barra de São Miguel [26]*


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI (Dec 16, 2007)

*Lagoas do Litoral Sul, RN [27]*


----------



## ELLIN (Feb 19, 2007)

neorion said:


> The only reason that Brazil, and Australia for that matter, is not as popular as Greece and other Merditerranean destinations is becasue it is so far away, the tyranny of distance. Otherwise I'm sure Germans. Dutch, Scandinavians and other well-off Europeans would luv to visit Brazil and Australia as frequently as they visit Mediterranean destinations. In fact I suspect more so because Brazil is seen as very exotic, diverse culturally, party-like and extensive in its natural beauty as Australia is seen as unique, safe, naturally rich and with first-class facilities. The Mediterranean countries have the advantage of close distance, that'a all, and from the many visitors I've spoken to, they'd love to go to the southern hemisphere, especially since they feel that the Mediterranean has become spoiled, over-priced, the locals tourist weary and the coastlines and nature destroyed from over-development. Brazil and Australia can and are learning from their mistakes. They have endless beaches, diverse multicultural societies, beautiful colonial and striking modern architecture, ancient indigenous cultures and most of all rich and abundant natural attributes. It's inevitable that they will one-day be meccas for tourism, especially if you consider how quickly places like Greece and Spain are destroying their natural and cultural attractions and the serious affect of desertification that climate change is having on these places. Sad but true!



Greece destroys its natural and CULTURAL attractions????well i didnt know that...for nature probably you mean the fires or the constructions...let me inform you that fires is bigger problem for Australia cause it is still 80% percent desert and much more warmer than Greece...as for the constructions i agree that there is a problem..but believe me less than other countries...but i dont like the way you put the things...speaking surely about the black future....i would prefer to see suggesting a better enviomental policy..to all the countries cause enviroment is not problem of Greece only..and the desruction of greek or spanish enviroment will not take place only in our borders..and not to Australia or Indonesia...
as for the distances..well this is the half of the true.....Brazil is closer to the USA but we have 1 million american tourists in Greece and about 300.000 Australians.....
If i have to speak for greek tourism i can mention the safety conditions of Greece(something that i wish to continue of corse cause nothing is not for ever if you dont keep it)....the crime levels are really low....there are good develops ..like hotels,aiports,ports that day by day becoming more and more modernized and update...keep in mind that only the 15% of Greece is the tourist developed....all the other parts has nothing to do with tourism and there are the most beautifull ones.....
As for cultural destructions..far from the nature disasters like erthquakes or fires....most of the monuments of Greece are being restored...most of the museums have high technology and they are well preserved,,,the restoration of the Acropolis monuments is famous around the world...i dont know where you have found these infos....but try to speak for yourself and your country and throw the faults somewhere you know about
"SYDNEY is using more water than its storage system can keep providing, a new report shows.

The auditor-general's report, Planning for Sydney's Water Needs, examined whether state water agencies had appropriate and adequate arrangements in place to ensure reliable water supply could meet metropolitan demand.

The report said the NSW government's Metropolitan Water Plan was a "comprehensive plan to close the gap between supply and demand" but Auditor-General Bob Sendt warned its lack of risk management strategies was a "major flaw".

"A small increase in population growth, perhaps as little as a quarter of a per cent per year above what is assumed, a five per cent reduction in rainfall because of long-term climate change – all of these factors can turn the small water surplus into a deficit," he said.

The report found Sydney's water scarcity was not simply related to drought and other significant factors included population growth, climate change, and river health. 

"Sydney has been continuing to use more water than its current water supply can continue to deliver," Mr Sendt said.

The effect of climate change on water supplies was also still unknown.

According to the Metropolitan Water Plan 2004, if per capita consumption remains at current levels and nothing is done to reduce demand, within 25 years Sydney will need to find an extra 200 gigalitres (GL) a year.

Current consumption is around 600 GL per year.

The report recommended measures to reduce consumption including leakage reduction, increasing the cost of water for consumers and installing water metres in all Sydney properties."
who is being affected from climate???????


----------



## ELLIN (Feb 19, 2007)

Mares de morros......you continue to show amazing places..im speechless....!!!kay:


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI (Dec 16, 2007)

*Itacaré - BA [28]*


----------



## Bluesence (Apr 29, 2006)

Very beautiful!
My sister went to "Costa do Sauipe" and she really liked it, except for the water wich was really wavy like in most of Brasil... That's the reason I choose the caribeen when I want to make some beach holydays. Though I really must go to Porto Galinhas, in 2006 I thought about planning a trip to Olinda and Porto Galinhas but I couldn't because I had work.


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI (Dec 16, 2007)

Bluesence said:


> Very beautiful!
> My sister went to "Costa do Sauipe" and she really liked it, except for the water wich was really wavy like in most of Brasil... That's the reason I choose the caribeen when I want to make some beach holydays. Though I really must go to Porto Galinhas, in 2006 I thought about planning a trip to Olinda and Porto Galinhas but I couldn't because I had work.


Bluesence,

If you pay attention to some of these photos that i had post you will see that some beaches don't have waves, there are some, that exist naturals polls of differents colors , green emerald, deep blue, yellow and trans lucid brown...

Costa do Sauipe don't is a beach for beachlovers, it is an business and sport structure well know beach, Your sister had commit a mistake to choose the better to her...


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

One of the most beautiful countries. Brazil's incredibly rich biodiversity should be preserved.


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI (Dec 16, 2007)

*ARRAIAL DO CABO - RJ[29]*
by Gdevivas





































by FlavioAS


----------



## Bruno_BL (Mar 29, 2007)

Mares de Morros_XXI said:


> ELLIN, you in my thread again!? yeahhhhhh:banana:
> 
> You fell, with your sensibility, what i am proposing with this thread!
> 
> ...


Brazil is not that poor as you talk about!
Brazil is the greatest economy in Latin america (yes a bunch of 3rd world countries), but its people arent as poor as in india, neither a rich as in european countries.

Brazil just dont sell its image as it should do, brazilian midia is a problem that always exageratte about the violence, brazil has a international structure, the main problem is that it is all too centralized, like, mostly of flights stop in only one airport (in sao paulo), where there are a bunch of anothers airports which could get these flights, or at least some of them.
Brazil has a very friendly people, great nature, diversified culture and fauna, brazil just cant sell its image as it should do.

Cara, deixa de pagar pau pra ****** velho...
O cara me faz um thread mostrando a beleza e começa a falar mal do brasil.. o que adianta?! hno:


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI (Dec 16, 2007)

*Beach Park - CE [30]*


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Please, shows some beaches of Santa Catarina State. Bombinhas, Porto Belo, Lagoinha, Campeche...


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI (Dec 16, 2007)

neorion said:


> The only reason that Brazil, and Australia for that matter, is not as popular as Greece and other Merditerranean destinations is becasue it is so far away, the tyranny of distance. Otherwise I'm sure Germans. Dutch, Scandinavians and other well-off Europeans would luv to visit Brazil and Australia as frequently as they visit Mediterranean destinations. In fact I suspect more so because Brazil is seen as very exotic, diverse culturally, party-like and extensive in its natural beauty as Australia is seen as unique, safe, naturally rich and with first-class facilities. The Mediterranean countries have the advantage of close distance, that'a all, and from the many visitors I've spoken to, they'd love to go to the southern hemisphere, especially since they feel that the Mediterranean has become spoiled, over-priced, the locals tourist weary and the coastlines and nature destroyed from over-development. Brazil and Australia can and are learning from their mistakes. They have endless beaches, diverse multicultural societies, beautiful colonial and striking modern architecture, ancient indigenous cultures and most of all rich and abundant natural attributes. It's inevitable that they will one-day be meccas for tourism, especially if you consider how quickly places like Greece and Spain are destroying their natural and cultural attractions and the serious affect of desertification that climate change is having on these places. Sad but true!


take care with the Countries Comparisons... each country has your own beautiful that can't be found in others places.
but talking about Australia, such a nice place!!
Sydney and Canberra are gorgeous cities,but i don't know much about the Australian beaches, what are the main beaches form Australia?

thanks for comment :cheers:


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI (Dec 16, 2007)

ELLIN said:


> Mares de Morros_XXI living in a country that has been visited from 17 million tourists a year when its own population is about 11 million...much more than its population...it happens to know how a country can be famous to the tourists....it is a long prosidure...you dont need only this amazing paradise places and landscapes you show on your pics...you need safety ...so everybody feel secure..you need transportation means,like roads and fast ferries,aiports to have fast access to these places...you need truly hospitality(im sure that Brazilians are really hospitable),,,,and you need time...to improve all these and show them....it is the whole packet makes a places famous to the tourists not only the beauties of the country.....a paadise beach needs a good accomondation....a nice place to eat...a security feeling.....and an easy way to be acess....
> i think Brazil has beauty ,has friendly people...it has to try for all the others...to become the first south American destination...it has the size,it has the attractions...as far as the economic developement of the country incease in a reasonable way for both sides of the society...poor and rich....the place would be ideal
> as soon you protect the enviroment of the country too,and not destroy it for the indusrty of tourism,and the growth respect the nature...it would be more than ideal....beautifull Brazil is a green Brazil..it is still the breath of the planet(Amazonios tropic forests) and it must remain like that....


"i think Brazil has beauty ,has friendly people...it has to try for all the others..."

what did you mean here??


----------

